# In the mood for a thick doorstop- any suggestions?



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm bored and want to sink my teeth into a real meaty book over 600 pages

Genre doesn't matter as long as its good
Omnibuses welcome also

And yes I already tackled Moby Dick and Under the Dome

Suggestions?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you'd like a bit of a mental challenge along with the size challenge: _Infinite Jest_. If you're in the mood for a good sci-fi yarn: _Pandora's Star_. (Each is around 1000 printed pages.)


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

*London* or *Sarum* by Edward Rutherford both are close to 1000 pages

The Swann trilogy *God is an Englishman* and *Theirs Was the Kingdom* and *Give Us This Day* by R.E. Delderfield


----------



## amishromanceauthor (Sep 27, 2012)

Mark Twain's autobiography is around 1000 pages.  Plus, it has a really small font.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo


----------



## Jenni Norris (Oct 10, 2012)

Both my suggestions are set in India and both are unforgettable page-turners:

Shantaram by Gregory David Roberts 
A Suitable Boy by Vikram Seth


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Now see I had never heard of some of these as stuff like Moby Dick and Under the Dome take up all the space in the average publicity campaigns

Great stuff- keep 'em coming!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You say you don't care about Genre, so why not try Ed Patterson's _The Jade Owl_ 

It's quite substantial and defies genre categorization as it features Chinese history, the search for a rare relic, a journey of personal discovery, and a dash of romance -- with a bit of paranormal mysticism thrown in. Mostly, it's quite a fun read!  (And, if you like that one, there are 4 more.  )


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Justin Cronin's The Passage comes in at 700 pages and the sequel comes out next week. You could read them back to back


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Try
Neal Stephenson's Anathem
or
Leo Tolstoy's War and Peace

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Stephen King's _11/22/63_ comes in at 866 for the Kindle version, 880 pages for the paperback version, and 849 for the hard bound version. I found the book to be really good, and am now getting ready to read _Killing Lincoln_ and _The Kennedy Rifle_ as follow-ups to King's novel.

Another good book is Elizabeth Kostova's _The Historian_, which is 704 pages for the Kindle.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Ann  I checked out The Jade Owl and after reading the first few reader comments I bought it and yeah it looks very good.

Thanks to all who suggested books and please keep the thread going as I am sure over time there may be more people who, on some rainy Sunday afternoon will be surfing around and find this thread and out of curiosity, find something that will entrance them


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Hawaii by James A Michener. Read this years ago. Wonderful doorstop on the history of Hawaii.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

sixnsolid said:


> Justin Cronin's The Passage comes in at 700 pages and the sequel comes out next week. You could read them back to back


Can't wait for The Twelve (Book Two of The Passage Trilogy): A Novel! I also recommend The Passage: A Novel.

I'm currently reading Winter of the World: Book Two of the Century Trilogy (960 pages) by Ken Follett & highly recommend this series. The 1st book is Fall of Giants: Book One of the Century Trilogy (865 pages)... loved it!


----------



## danielmcinerny (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Frank,

I'm reading DAVID COPPERFIELD now, which I never read in high school or college, and it's a wonder. 

If you have a taste for 19th c. series, try the BARCHESTER novels by Anthony Trollope (beginning with THE WARDEN). 

For something more contemporary, Evelyn Waugh's SWORD OF HONOR trilogy, set in WWII, is one of the most underrated set of novels in the 20th century.

All best,
Daniel


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I will second Shantaram and the Jade Owl series.  Both awesome reads that suck you in.

I'll also recommend:
North and South by John Jakes (820 pages)
The Great and Secret Show by Clive Barker (672 pages)
Swan Song by Robert McCammon (866 pages)
Chesapeake by James Michener (888 pages)

I've enjoyed all these books.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Can't forget...

A Game of Thrones: A Song of Ice and Fire: Book One (819 pages)
The Pillars of the Earth (733 pages)
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo: Book 1 of the Millennium Trilogy (658 pages)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

KTaylor-Green said:


> Hawaii by James A Michener. Read this years ago. Wonderful doorstop on the history of Hawaii.


Nearly all Michener novels are doorstoppers as far as I recall.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I second Game of Thrones.

If you're interested in historical fiction:

When Christ and His Saints Slept - 770 pages
Elizabeth I: The Novel - 688 pages
Forever Queen: Sometimes, a desperate kingdom is in need of one great woman - 616 pages


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll third Shantaram, second Pillars of the Earth by Follet, and mention Name of the Wind by Rothfuss if you'd like to try some well written fantasy.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm currently reading World Without End.  1,111 pages.  Sequel to Pillars of the Earth.  
deb


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> Nearly all Michener novels are doorstoppers as far as I recall.


LOL So true! But Hawaii popped into my head first, and it was my favorite.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm not generally in favor of books that have their own gravity well, but I liked Don Quixote.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Nova_Implosion said:


> Count of Monte Cristo


I'd second this... I'm currently reading the 1995 translation which has the complete novel (very few versions have the complete text). It's in a more modern idiom than any of the shorter versions I've seen. It's 1100+ pages in the DTB version.

Mike


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

KTaylor-Green said:


> LOL So true! But Hawaii popped into my head first, and it was my favorite.


It's my favorite, too.


----------



## agilepup (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm getting ready to dig into Pillars of the Earth.  I can second the recommendation for King's 11/22/63.  Liked that book a lot!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

*Winds of War* and *War and Remembrance* by Herman Wouk

When you finish those, read his Pulitzer prize winner (which I believe was his first novel) *The Caine Mutiny*.

They are all on Audible so you can do a Whispersync for Voice listen/read combo if you like.

L


----------



## Lensman (Aug 28, 2012)

Try  "Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell" by Suzanna Clarke - a really interesting and different fantasy novel. 782 pages in print form, so I'm relieved it is available for Kindle - one of the Kindle's big advantages is that you don't need a crane to pick up a doorstopper.


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

I second the Winds of War and War and Remberance - both great novels.

Gone with the Wind is another.

The Clan of the Cave Bear series (the first 3 or 4 are really good, the later ones, not so much)


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Stephen King's, Under the Dome. 1,200 pages of awesome.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

This is a great thread.  My TBR pile is growing.  
deb


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

Lensman said:


> Try "Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell" by Suzanna Clarke - a really interesting and different fantasy novel. 782 pages in print form, so I'm relieved it is available for Kindle - one of the Kindle's big advantages is that you don't need a crane to pick up a doorstopper.


I loved this book, too! Also, if you're into 20th century historicals, try Ken Follett's Century Trilogy. Fall of Giants (has to be 1000 pages) and the new one, Winter of the World (978 pp or so.)


----------



## Melanie13 (Oct 19, 2011)

_Les Miserables_, or _Shahnameh: The Persian Book of Kings_, by Ferdowsi.  _David Copperfield_ is always a favorite, as is George Eliot's lesser-known tome, _Daniel Deronda_.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I second Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell!

I read three large books this year, and all were very good:


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Frank Herbert's Dune (40th Anniversary Edition) (Dune Chronicles, Book 1), 540 pages


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I third the Count of Monte Cristo and second Les Miserable! Both are just absolutely fantastic and after reading, you'll know exactly why they have stuck around for so long. If you're in the mood for some entertaining non-fiction, I would recommend Live From New York: An Uncensored History Of Saturday Night Live.



It is 600 large pages of interviews and anecdotes with cast members, writers, and guests since the dawn of the show. It is FABULOUS.

ETA: One more! How could I have forgotten this! Wild Swans. It is a biography and autobiography of four generations of women growing up in China. It goes through the rebellions and revolutions and invasions and war and it completely changed my view of the world.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

mscott9985 said:


> I second Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell!
> 
> I read three large books this year, and all were very good:


I am currently reading 1Q84 and am really enjoying it.

I am listening to The Lies of Locke Lamora (The Gentleman Bastard Sequence) which is also entertaining.


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Try the Chronicles of Amber Omnibus, it's all 10 books combined.  It's by Roger Zelazney.  One of the best in the Fantasy genre in my humble opinion


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

you might try "Personal and Confiential".  it's about j. edgar hoover.  i'm about half way through, but it is very good.  happy reading


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Or how about
The Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire
Edward Gibbon

It's on my bucket list


----------



## msf72vtny (Nov 28, 2012)

For fiction, I would recommend an old Stephen King favorite of mine--_It_. It's a great read--even though it's a little longer than it should be and the ending, I think is awful. But the characters in "The Losers Club really come to life and King paints a vivid picture of 1950s small-town Maine.

For nonfiction, I think _The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich_ by William L. Shirer is unparalleled in its scope and scholarship.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_The Once and Future King_ is a brilliant retelling of the Arthurian legend by T.H. White ... and it's _long_!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Tony Richards said:


> _The Once and Future King_ is a brilliant retelling of the Arthurian legend by T.H. White ... and it's _long_!


It's also not available on Kindle...


----------



## Inara Everett (Jan 30, 2012)

Have you tried The Corrections by Jonathan Franzen? I'm not sure it's 600 pages but it is long. And interesting. There's just enough reality to the bizarre characters to make them compelling.

The Corrections: A Novel (Recent Picador Highlights)

Cheers,

Inara


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Another vote for "11-22-63" -  My sister wouldn't read it because she said it was too long...


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Mcscott  I agree with you about Matterhorn-- very well done ( his first novel too!)

By the way THANK YOU to everyone who has contributed to this thread so far.... I'm sure writers and readers will be scouring through this thread as they shop for gift ideas this month

thank you thank you!


Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

How about Game of Thrones RR Martin.  I am actually using the 4 book set as a doorstop for my office because it always swings about half way closed.
And I'm not joking on that, the series weighs in at probably 10 pounds in paperback.


----------



## neaughea (Dec 15, 2012)

Raven's Heart by M.S. Verish!


----------



## Maverick (Nov 8, 2012)

I love reading doorstoppers. Here are a couple suggestions:

1) The Count of Monte Cristo (get the Robin Buss translation);
2) Stephen King's 'The Stand' (Read it a long time ago, but want to read it again on my Kindle. Arguably King's best book);
3) Ken Follett's 'Pillars of the Earth';
4) If you are into biographies you should try 'J. Edgar Hoover: The Man and the Secrets' by Curt Gentry (He made FBI the leading law agency in the world, but what a crook he was!).

Well, enjoy, and tell us what you have decided to read.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

_11/22/63_ by Stephen King
_The Talisman_ & _Black House_ (the sequel) by Stephen King
For some great comedic writing, you can't got wrong with _The Complete Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy_. All 5 books in one volume. Over 800 pages.

And I know that are not very long books, but this year I also read the Anita Blake Vampire Hunter Series by Laurel K. Hamilton. It's 22 books so far. They average about 300-400 pages each.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Outlander by Diana Gabaldon...if you get the bundle it is 7000 or so pages (the whole series)


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I enjoy Sharon Kay Penman's books and my favorite is _The Sunne in Splendour_. Unlike her other stuff, it's a stand-alone. 
 944 pages

I, too, am getting a lot of good recommendations from this thread.

Happy reading!

N


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Neekeebee said:


> I enjoy Sharon Kay Penman's books and my favorite is _The Sunne in Splendour_. Unlike her other stuff, it's a stand-alone.
> 944 pages
> 
> I, too, am getting a lot of good recommendations from this thread.
> ...


I second The Sunne in Splendour. It's been many years since I read it, but I remember reading several of Sharon Penman's books around the same time and enjoying them all. Thoroughly good historical fiction-based-on-fact - and satisfyingly long.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't read every post so it may have been mentioned. In that case I'm seconding or thirding. Taken as a group you definitely have a doorstop. By James Herriot:

All Creatures Great and Small
All Things Bright and Beautiful
All Things Wise and Wonderful
The Lord God Made Them All


----------

